# Enabling DHCP in my router



## aytus (Jun 29, 2008)

hi guys i need help in enabling DHCP on my router .. im using bsnl broadband.. router is wa3002g4 and recently when i connected it to my ethernet card .. it was saying accquiring network address and showing connection with lil or no connectivity.. now i hav mannually assigned ip to my pc .. and data is routed through the gateway.. and now i m able to open web management router page .. but *i dont c any settings for dhcp.*. is it so that if you configure ur ip,s mannually then the router wont show the options for dhcp??? and would it matter if the phone line lies disconnected during the configration??
 here is a snapshot of my actual router settings (where the dhcp settings should be) but they are not here. [1.jpg]
 and also is attached a snapshot of the same page taken from the pdf mannual provided with my router .. the pic shows the settings of dhcp that should be there [2.jpg]
help me guys.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 29, 2008)

try the following tutorial:

*thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/12/configuring-bsnl-modem-allow-dhcp/


----------



## aytus (Jun 29, 2008)

Ive already tried to read that but it assumes that dhcp options r present thr already. Can sm1 tell me the no. Of cust. Care for dataone that respond to such technical pueries?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 29, 2008)

aytus said:


> Ive already tried to read that but it assumes that dhcp options r present thr already. Can sm1 tell me the no. Of cust. Care for dataone that respond to such technical pueries?


ok, try updating your firmware then.

go to the modem's website and download the latest firmware, and via your modem's internet interface, update the firmware.

I am yet to see a post 2004 modem that lacks DCHP.

Then again, you might want to post a picture of your router's web interface.
go to 192.168.1.1 and take a screenshot of the thing on screen and post it here.


----------



## aytus (Jun 30, 2008)

gautam bhai .. i dont think the updated firmware is available for my router. itz not on there site and ive seen other forums too.. my firmware is exactly the same as other users but its just not showin the DHCP options. 
here are the pics again.. *img166.imageshack.us/img166/1105/85735209qf0.th.jpg this is the image of my pc.. which isnt showin the options and *img166.imageshack.us/img166/3918/88435838ax5.th.jpg is the image from the mannual .. like the options should be shown.. plz help guys

also the NAT and its suboptions, IPv6, and the DHCP (status) from system summary(not shown in the pic ) options are missing frm my actual router configration. ?? i hav confirmed the firmware ver. and this is the same ver. other ppl are having on there WA3002g4 routers. and they are working fine


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

The option is staring right AT you here:
*img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=88435838ax5.jpg

but in yours it seems different.. 
Did you check in the *routing* section ?


----------



## Sathish (Jun 30, 2008)

what is the reason for enabling DHCP..

if  you have any problems in changing router settings.. 
simply call Broadband Technical officer..(Not to call Customer care)
they will help you over the phone....if require, they will send configuration file for your router's model to ur e-mail. 
just update the settings u are received...
No more headache..............


and dont forget to backup the configuration file...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

Betruger said:


> what is the reason for enabling DHCP..


DHCP is quintessential in non wireless home broadband setups.
it means you will have no hastles configuring the net each time you insert a live CD or reinstall the OS.


----------



## skap (Jun 30, 2008)

aytus said:


> is it so that if you configure ur ip,s mannually then the router wont show the options for dhcp???


 
No, it is not like that. at any time you can configure dhcp



> and would it matter if the phone line lies disconnected during the configration??


 
No. not because of this

When you access *192.168.1.1, do you get any option called *Advanced Setup*?

what is the username and password you tried?


----------



## aytus (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ WELL ive tried everyusername.. admin , user and support.. basically all the config im doing is from admin account. as it is supposed to be. 

@betruger.. dude can you provide me with the phone no. of broadband techenical officer.. actually im from a small town.. i dont think they hav any one like tht in our local exchange.. whome should i contact.. wud luv if some 1 cud send me the .conf file. 

@metalhead u dont get the problum yarr. listen the two pics that i posted .. first one is the actual pic of my router (opened via mannual configration of pc,s ip address and the gateway)  and it is not showing me the DHCP options ... the second pic that i posted is from the router,s mannual .. i tried to find out how to configure DHCP from the pdf mannual but the place where those options should be are not there..   if you compare both of my pics youll c that both of them are of the same page... the first pic is missing the DHCP options from the exact same page while it does show the ip and subnet options.

one more query/ is it nessary to configure the router in pppoE to get DHCP??... currently it,s in bridged mode and the username and password are stored in the pc itself.. (btw i dont want it to be in bridged mode cos im on a limited data plan.. H500C but i do want to have DHCP enabled)



MetalheadGautham said:


> DHCP is quintessential in non wireless home broadband setups.


it,s is a wireless router.. btw

and yes .. i do hav the option of advanced setup .and the pic i posted was taken from LAN tab which is a sub option under advanced setup..

here is a list of options that i get 
<code>
  Device Info  
      Summary  
      WAN  
      Statistics  
         LAN  
         WAN  
         ATM  
         ADSL  
      Route  
      ARP  
   Advanced Setup  
      WAN  
      LAN  
      Security  
         MAC Filtering  
      Routing  
         Default Gateway  
         Static Route  
      DSL  
      Port Mapping  
   Wireless  
      Basic  
      Security  
      MAC Filter  
      Wireless Bridge  
      Advanced  
      Station Info  
   Diagnostics  
   Management  
      Settings  
         Backup  
         Update  
      System Log  
      SNMP Agent  
      TR-069 Client  
      Access Control  
         Services  
         IP Addresses  
         Passwords  
      Update Software  
      Restore Default  
      Save/Reboot 
</code>


----------



## Sathish (Jun 30, 2008)

aytus said:


> @betruger.. dude can you provide me with the phone no. of broadband techenical officer.. actually im from a small town.. i dont think they hav any one like tht in our local exchange.. whome should i contact.. wud luv if some 1 cud send me the .conf file.
> 
> Hi my friend..
> Just go to Bsnl website..find him in ur telecom circle.. he may be called Complaint officer especially for Broadband.. this is not joking.. BSNL is being changing his face on Customer Service.. if u dont have time, pl quote your addresss, i will find his contact no and send to you..


----------



## aytus (Jun 30, 2008)

hi .. betruger.. thanks friend .. but i still coudnt find the name or no. of technical officer of my area.. its not due to time limitation .. but bcos i dont know where to look for it.. 
i live in "Nawanshahar .. near JALANDHAR .. in punjab."  c if you can provide me with the no. thanks. (i even tried to register for their customer care. but its asking for verification of phone no. by entering some unique id.. at present there is no such thing printed on my bill. :*(


----------



## Sathish (Jun 30, 2008)

see there...
*www.punjab.bsnl.co.in/jl/ccs.htm

then call  Smt. Lalita Rani,SSO,      01823-222222

pls dont go to customer care.. they will confuse u..


----------

